# Fun with Acorns



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

150-175Hps to 70W Induction.



































The one piece reflector I am trying, will hopefully cut night pollution down by 25-30%. I just need to work it a little to light the crown of the Acorn shell. It's too dark there.

New ballast mounted under lamp in post.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I've never (knowingly) seen an induction fixture. What kinda light do they put out? 

Is this just for kicks or do you have a job retofitting a bunch of fixtures over to induction lamps?

-John


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Dnkldorf said:


> 150-175Hps to 70W Induction.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A single pinhole dead center in the reflector will do the trick. :thumbsup:


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

Big John said:


> I've never (knowingly) seen an induction fixture. What kinda light do they put out?
> 
> Is this just for kicks or do you have a job retofitting a bunch of fixtures over to induction lamps?
> 
> -John


Within 20-30 miles of me, is about 5,000 of those Coach lights, probably that many cobra heads, and about 1000 or so Acorns. Then there are other style Acorns, and Lantern fixtures.

Somebody's got do this, might as well be me.


----------



## TechnoEvanGuy (Jan 22, 2011)

I think that your dark sky innovation is rather creative, but how will you certify BUG rating? The other question is what is the ROI on this solution. The QL in a retrofit without proper thermal management has had some challenges, and the ROI is a bit steep. Meaning that the ROI will exceed the warranty. Why not replace the entire acorn with an induction solution at I am sure the same price?


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Whoa, I had never heard of this kind of lamp before.

For anyone else that was as clueless as I was when looking at this thread: http://knol.google.com/k/how-induction-lamps-work#


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

TechnoEvanGuy said:


> I think that your dark sky innovation is rather creative, but how will you certify BUG rating?


The fixture can't keep all bugs out. I once found a stink bug inside a T-8 bulb. I have no clue how it got in there. But it is interesting you pointed that out. I read that bugs can't touch the bulbs. I'm not sure why. 
I can understand that they shouldn't touch the power couplers, but the outside of the bulb makes no sense. I haven't considered any BUG rating. 

You got a link to more info on this?



TechnoEvanGuy said:


> The other question is what is the ROI on this solution.


 
ROI to the customer is instantly. 

My ROI varies.





TechnoEvanGuy said:


> The QL in a retrofit without proper thermal management has had some challenges, and the ROI is a bit steep. Meaning that the ROI will exceed the warranty.


Depends how you sell it. Again, who's ROI are you refering too?
And what is QL?




TechnoEvanGuy said:


> Why not replace the entire acorn with an induction solution at I am sure the same price?


What fun what that be?


----------



## shineretrofits (Oct 28, 2010)

Great to see pictures of it installed!


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Frasbee said:


> Whoa, I had never heard of this kind of lamp before.
> 
> For anyone else that was as clueless as I was when looking at this thread: http://knol.google.com/k/how-induction-lamps-work#



Thanks Frasbee good link:thumbsup:


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

shineretrofits said:


> Great to see pictures of it installed!


It came out promising Erin.

Cheers brother.:thumbsup:


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

Frasbee said:


> Whoa, I had never heard of this kind of lamp before.
> 
> For anyone else that was as clueless as I was when looking at this thread: http://knol.google.com/k/how-induction-lamps-work#


 
Way to go Frasbee! Two old dogs (HARY304E) learned from a sharp apprentice. Who said you can't teach an old dog new tricks :whistling2: ?

The "Pulse start" is a great selling point against the "forever" warm up period on a lot of the 'bigger' lights.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Rockyd said:


> Way to go Frasbee! Two old dogs (HARY304E) learned from a sharp apprentice. Who said you can't teach an old dog new tricks :whistling2: ?
> 
> The "Pulse start" is a great selling point against the "forever" warm up period on a lot of the 'bigger' lights.


No, you learned from a link he Googled.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

jza said:


> No, you learned from a link he Googled.


Yeah, I just did the painstaking task of: "alt-tab", "google.com", "induction lamps - enter".

Everyone can benefit from the world's collective knowledge, this generation is being raised on google.

Anyway, I'm more curious as to what the cons are of this type of lamp that it's not used more frequently...dorf?


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

Frasbee said:


> Anyway, I'm more curious as to what the cons are of this type of lamp that it's not used more frequently...dorf?


Technology has been around forever, at the time it wasn't cost productive to impliment. 

HID is cheap to make.


Now that energy prices have sky-rocketted, the game seems to be changing.

Cons.

Not super cheap to do.

Weeding out of manufacturers and suppliers.

Delivery times.


Pros.

Alternative cost to LED's. I don't think they perfected them yet. I see LED as calculators in the 70's. At first they were ungodly expensive, and when they caught on, the price dropped off as demand and supply increased.

Long life. I haven't proven this yet, but some are rated upwards of 100,000 hrs.

Lumen depriciation over the life of the bulb.

And real neat to tinker with.:thumbsup: 


There's more....


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

Bull. NO such thing as an induction lamp. NO way.

This could be a NEW thread, like "induction lamp" not "fun with Acorns". I was expecting to see fried squirrels when I came in here.

This is another good reason why the world will move to DC energy!!!!


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

kaboler said:


> Bull. NO such thing as an induction lamp. NO way.
> 
> This could be a NEW thread, like "induction lamp" not "fun with Acorns". I was expecting to see fried squirrels when I came in here.
> 
> This is another good reason why the world will move to DC energy!!!!


Da hell you talkin' 'bout Wallace.


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

kaboler said:


> Bull.
> 
> This could be a NEW thread, like "induction lamp" not "fun with Acorns". I was expecting to see fried squirrels when I came in here.


You want nuts? Here you go...


----------

